# Which is better, Kaspersky or Bitdefender AV



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

*Which is better, Kaspersky or Bitdefender AV? Kaspersky is a little bit more expensive but I've heard good things about it too. Currently I have Bitdefender. Should I switch to Kaspersky?
*


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Maybe you should use one of the anti-virus comparative reports to help you decide which to use. I believe the reports from AV-Comparatives are well regarded.

Peace...


----------



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi Tomkat.

Unfortunately there isn't a clear winner. Both are highly regarded. Both consistently fall within the top 5 year after year. thanks for your reply.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I understand but you can look at things like scan speeds to see if there are features or benefits to one or the other that might sway you. You have already mentioned cost as one possible determining factor.

Or since they are so close, from your perspective, you should just try one and see if you like it.  If you can't decide which to try, go in alphabetical order.  lol

Peace...


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

good info here


----------



## boragivinay (Aug 12, 2011)

In a recent test bitdefender scored 100% in malware detection and 90% in removal.the highest by any product in that test. The latest version is very good. I would prefer bitdefender over kaspersky.


----------



## rm-fr (Aug 22, 2011)

Kaspersky. It's lighter and more efficient.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

and I'd prefer MSE over all of them.

Bottom line is you can ask 100 IT people this question and get 80 different answers......


----------



## boragivinay (Aug 12, 2011)

But these products have been rated better than mse. I think it doesnt protect while surfing online.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

IMO, it doesn't really matter. 95% of protection is user-education and common sense, anyhow. I used AVG free until it became bloatware, then I switched to MSE free, never had any issues. And I'm generally all OVER the internet.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Flip a coin..they are both very good products...take em both for a spin and see which one you like best
They both are darn good
I use kaspersky {they gave me a license} ...had that not been the case I could have ended up with eset kaspersky or bitdefender...{but the price is right for kaspersky if you have more than one PC..something to consider
While Bitdenfender has great detection...it is easier to break when a files does make it past though{compared to kaspersky or eset..just something to consider...which do a better job of protecting the AV product themselves..something else to consider...The AV product needs to be able to protect itself so it can get that next round of updates and kill the latest malware in the event it did get infected.

Hmmm...come to think of it ...now which side of the coin is slightly heavier before making the call.
Kaspersky does slow me down more than Bit defender{while under xp}..so if performance is an issue then BD could be the stronger consideration.

Eset is a very good well rounded product and something you may be interested in considering as well..also does a good job of protecting itself...and has great detection.

Back to kasperky{KIS}...out of the box..has built in sandbox for browser..or the entire OS if you wish.
While all the bells and whistles may not work in the OS it is pretty decent.
So if you know you are going to playing with danger..then this could be the choice for you based on this alone....detection rates would be non issue while in "safe run"


----------



## boragivinay (Aug 12, 2011)

Bitdefender in its 2012 version has sandbox for browser and auto-pilot through which it would not interfere while in full screen mode or gaming. Kaspersky misses this thing it is very annoying. It even has rescue mode for cleaning an infected system.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

KIS also has the function to create a rescue disk {Which will clean an infected PC infected with a rootkit}.
Protection is easily paused for gaming by right clicking the icon in the tray..also one can exclude which applications to monitor by going through the interface.
Its is nice to see BD have the sandbox for the browser...however being able to sandbox the entire os has its benefits..as you may want to run a questionable file outside the browser or perhaps play around a bit before committing any changes to your OS with unknown applications...just think of it as a free virtual machine without the need for any set up or an additional license for an OS


----------



## boragivinay (Aug 12, 2011)

Pausing the protection means compromising with security. Any malware can harm our system if we pause protection for gaming as we would be playing games atleast for an hour. Kaspersky should introduce gaming mode.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

BD auto pilot is nothing more that having the AV set to fail to give alerts to the user
Why would someone want to turn off alerts and fail to be notified that they are infected?
Back to pausing..many people pause protection as they want every last ounce of resources available for gaming.....thus pretty much game mode.
I have yet to have seen anyone buy an infected disk from a local game shop


----------



## boragivinay (Aug 12, 2011)

This thread is turning to a war between a kaspersky fan and a bitdefender fan.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Not necessarily. I, as I've stated, use MSE.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

I have used it as well...one has to appreciate the simplicity of MSE as well as the unrecognizable impact on performance....For free.


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

I'd say that Kaspersky is more effective than BitDefender. But, as always, I think anyone who cares should take the time to do a little independent research.

http://www.virusbtn.com/index

http://www.av-comparatives.org/en/comparativesreviews

Both are excellent resources.

Personally, neither Kaspersky nor BitDefender are my first choice. In fact, one of the reasons I suggest Virus Bulletin as a source is that you can examine performance over time; not just the test of the week. My perception of MSE is that it really needs to update more frequently, but still does a pretty good job. I still install it for a lot of elderly users who don't want to be bothered with notices from their AV software Though I think these are the exact users who need a little more effective solution.


----------



## RJamal (Aug 12, 2011)

Before you buy something, why not try it first? 
you can download Bitdefender Total security 2012 for 90 days from their Facebook page. and then you can decide.
www.facebook.com/bitdefender


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

Good point! Lots of AV vendors offer free trials. That's a good way to assess the interface and performance impact, but probably not a practical way to evaluate performance. In fact, I would like Kaspersky a lot better than I do if it had a lighter impact on opening files and launching programs. Always uninstall your old AV software before installing a different program.


----------



## boragivinay (Aug 12, 2011)

Kaspersky doesnt provide offline updates for the new versions. Starting from version 8.0. Its application analyzer is pain. Everytime we launch a application it asks this application from this group is trying to do this & wants up to decide to allow or not allow. This annoying message keeps on coming repeatedly. Less experienced users and beginners would find it difficult to handle.


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

boragivinay said:


> Kaspersky doesnt provide offline updates for the new versions. Starting from version 8.0. Its application analyzer is pain. Everytime we launch a application it asks this application from this group is trying to do this & wants up to decide to allow or not allow. This annoying message keeps on coming repeatedly. Less experienced users and beginners would find it difficult to handle.


Not sure why my previous post go bleeped, but your experiences with Kaspersky are similar to mine. Excellent protection, but the warts make it an unattractive choice.


----------



## boragivinay (Aug 12, 2011)

Now which av you are using snag? I am using norton 360 which has a decent performance. Not so good


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Snagglegaster said:


> Not sure why my previous post go bleeped, but your experiences with Kaspersky are similar to mine. Excellent protection, but the warts make it an unattractive choice.


I was too as I couldn't figure out what censored word might be there but I think I solved the mystery so I edited your post. I believe you misspelled the word "assess" which, without the final "s" then became.....well....you know.


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

Cookiegal said:


> I was too as I couldn't figure out what censored word might be there but I think I solved the mystery so I edited your post. I believe you misspelled the word "assess" which, without the final "s" then became.....well....you know.


Ah! Thanks for the explanation and please accept a virtual kiss. My wife doesn't do tech forums, so she'll never know.


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

boragivinay said:


> Now which av you are using snag? I am using norton 360 which has a decent performance. Not so good


I'm a pretty serious NOD32 partisan. Norton is still a good choice if you just use the basic AV protection. 360 just tries to do too much, and much of what it wants to do duplicates functions that are already included in your web browser or OS. I think it has too much performance overhead for too little return. Really, being secure has less to do with the protection software you run than having a healthy sense of paranoia online.


----------



## boragivinay (Aug 12, 2011)

Nod32 has some problem running with dual core processors and vista. I installed it on my vista with dual core immediately after completion of the installation i saw BSOD and my windows was not able to mode in normal mode. Everytime the same BSOD appeared. Finally i had to do a system restore to remove nod32 from my system using vista recovery disc. Tried to install it again and got the same thing. I will never use it again. Yesterday just saw a thread in this forum a person was trying to promote his websit.


----------



## mattistech (Apr 17, 2011)

kaspersky is better because it is more user friendly where as Bit defender tends to block out more than it should


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

boragivinay said:


> Nod32 has some problem running with dual core processors and vista. I installed it on my vista with dual core immediately after completion of the installation i saw BSOD and my windows was not able to mode in normal mode. Everytime the same BSOD appeared. Finally i had to do a system restore to remove nod32 from my system using vista recovery disc. Tried to install it again and got the same thing. I will never use it again. Yesterday just saw a thread in this forum a person was trying to promote his websit.


Horse manure. I've run NOD32 on plenty of dual core and quad core processors running Vista, XP, and Windows 7 without any blue screen issues. It's one one the most reliable and foolproof AV solutions around. Now be quiet and go away. Can't you see I'm trying to flirt with Cookiegal?


----------



## boragivinay (Aug 12, 2011)

Snagglegaster said:


> Horse manure. I've run NOD32 on plenty of dual core and quad core processors running Vista, XP, and Windows 7 without any blue screen issues. It's one one the most reliable and foolproof AV solutions around. Now be quiet and go away. Can't you see I'm trying to flirt with Cookiegal?


It is not like that if you dont have any problem than nobody else in the world will have it. Each computer has different hardware and software configuration. this is help forum not flirt forum.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

boragivinay,

Profanity is not acceptable in any language. This has earned you an infraction. I suggest you take a few minutes to read the rules.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Snagglegaster said:


> Now be quiet and go away. Can't you see I'm trying to flirt with Cookiegal?


Sorry Snag, I don't do virtual.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You will always find people who prefer this or that feature on any product and one will perform better than another on a test this week and next week will come in tenth. I think this thread has run its course so I'm closing it.


----------

